# <context-param>



## bronks (30. Aug 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe mir in der web.xml einen ContextParameter angelegt. Nach viel experimentieren und suchen hier die entscheidende Frage:

Kann mir bitte jemand einen Codeschnipsel posten, in dem ein ContextParameter mit einem primitiven out.println() ausgegeben wird.

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## daLenz (30. Aug 2005)

über den ServletContext und getInitParameter("param-name")

greetz


----------



## bronks (30. Aug 2005)

Doch so geht es! Danke!


----------

